# Got Kegs Wondering How Much Pressure For Soda Stream



## chaos666chris (21/6/12)

i was wondering how much pressure for the cordial for a soda stream should i put the keg 2 in kpa i have 3 and i don't even need 2 for a while so i figure ill make some fizzy drink for the kids and us


----------



## Florian (21/6/12)

Depends how fizzy you like it. You can easily go 150 to 200kpa on a cold keg. I usually set reg to 300 and shake for a few minutes, burp and serve at 100, that's at 5 degrees.
If you have beer on the same gas lines put a non return valve at the gas in of your soda keg so gas can't escape from there and overcarb your beer.

I recommend only making soda water and then flavour each drink as you pour it, gives you more variety and pure soda water.


----------



## nathan_madness (21/6/12)

Yeah @ 2deg, 300kpa shake it for a minute while gassing then disconnect sit for and hour, purge the keg and dispense at 80kpa.


----------



## chaos666chris (21/6/12)

cheers guys well once the keg is empty or ill just carb up some water is about 4 inch from the lid 2 much or not enough


----------



## chaos666chris (21/6/12)

nathan_madness said:


> Yeah @ 2deg, 300kpa shake it for a minute while gassing then disconnect sit for and hour, purge the keg and dispense at 80kpa.


only a hour seams a bit short term i was thinking at least 24 hours


----------



## nathan_madness (22/6/12)

chris666 said:


> only a hour seams a bit short term i was thinking at least 24 hours



Yeah one hour should be enough to let is settle down. You can leave it up to 24 hours though anything over that and you will probably over carb.


----------

